# December nstra trial in newton utah.



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Our first trial of the season is scheduled and fast approaching. It will be at the Newton Trial grounds details and map to follow. You can find all the details here. Please call or email to get signed up right away.
Click here for details on our web site

Come out and play! This year is sure to be the most fun yet.

If you are interested in this kind of trial and would like more info please check out the web site and or give me a call.

Bret
801-663-3877


----------

